# Ferrets?



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

i was thinking about getting a ferret...
ive wanted one since i was 7?
im not sure how long exactly but ive ALWAYS wanted one.
of all small animals ferrets have always sparked my interest but i was never allowed to get one. my mom said they smell bad.
but ive had hamsters, rabbits, rats, guinea pigs, and mice. (and technically gerbils) so ive had pretty much everything but a ferret and i figure that they cant be any worse then anything ive already had, and my mom finally gave in and said maybe.... sooooooooooooo....
i was hopeing that anyone on here with ferret experience could maybe help me out?
my ideal ferret would be a little brown boy baby. if i could choose i would love to adopt one because i adopted my rabbit Taco and shes been better then any petstore animal ive ever had. shes trained amazingly and is so sweet! 
the only problem is that i think if i get a ferret it will have to be from our local Petco because ive searched all over google and i cant find any ferret adoptions around where i live.
but if anyone can give me their opinion on ferrets or any special information, that would be great! thanks


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out your local humane societies, a ferret rescue, even if it is far away from you. They might know of a ferret who needs a home and lot of rescues have people willing to travel to adopt them out.
Also check Craigslist. There often are lots of ferrets listed there because many people buy them in an impulse.
I hope you'll keep an open mind regarding the color. Personality is what counts and if the color happens to be brown, that will be a bonus.
Good luck and you seem to be responsible by doing your research.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks!
and personality is _DEFFINATLY_ no doubt whatsoever my main focus. i was just saying that a brown one would be my perfered color. but i used to want a silver one so im really more focused on personalitly! ill check craigs list and were going to the petstore tomorrow for rabbit and rat food so ill look on the adoption bulliton board to see if theres anything up there. and somtimes the animals at that Petco are from the shelter instead of imported from a mill or a breeder. i know the shelter sometimes keeps their rabbits there so people can see them better. but im not sure about the ferrets, ill ask around.


----------



## abazoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I replyed in your post in the Lounge


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

my boyfriend has a ferret and LOVES his. Bandit is such a sweety, so playful and loves to free range and climb into shoes and explore everywhere. tehy do smell, but i dont find it particularly unpleasant. Bandit is neutered and descented though, he still smells. After handling him my hands smell faintly of him, but its nothing bad I think. I kinda like it, but maybe im just weird!


----------

